# mango/papaya/banana wine



## soflavino (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey guys I finally came around to join the forum yahhhh lol!! But anyways im working on my second wine (im a noob)..... i want to make a papaya mango wine with a hint of banana.. I live in south florida so ive got it already cut up and frozen and ive got my yeast red star premier cuvee, trying to get a high alcohol content and make it a semi sweet, NOT a dessert wine.... i have all the chemicals nutrients etc ready i just want to know a recipe anyone ever tried or heard of because i all around the net with no results..dont want to add too much acid blend to it either.. Also what would the wine be called?? Im not familiar with wine names so any help possible is greatly appreciated!!!! Thanks

Daniel


----------



## soflavino (Jul 20, 2012)

I also forgot to add... i was wondering if it would be good with raisins?? I currently have 16lb mango meat 8lb papaya and 2lbs banana without peel will be adding more... ( my family ate it lol) how much banana do you think would be good??? And last im fermenting out of a five gal bucket so probably 4 1/2 gal ferment.... help i want to know your wisdom guys lol!!


----------



## soflavino (Jul 28, 2012)

Really..... nothing guys?


----------



## photony (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't have any experience with mangoes or papayas, but when I added banana to a blend of peach/strawberry/banana I used one pound per gallon. Peach and strawberry will be the predominant flavors. You'll probably want to use more than one pound per gallon if you want to taste the banana.
Since it's your wine, you get to make up the name! I'll probably call the PSB blend something like Summer Harvest or Summer Sunset.


----------



## BernardSmith (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Daniel,You could call the wine Jimmy or Ethel (!).. but apart from looking for a more catchy name what's the matter with calling your wine Papaya Mango


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 7, 2012)

It will take LOTS more banana's to get any flavor. They will add body and you don't need any raisins with them in there. What you have now might make about 3 gallons total. You can ferment it without adding the acid and then add it later. You should get a way to test acid. Even a recipe could put you off target. I would not go over 12% unless you are only wanting to make 2 gallons with this mix. The heavier you make it (with fruit), the easier it is to get away with higher abv. You could also try adding acid by taste later when it is closer to clear. Removing a cup and adding until you like it, then multiply to get total needed.


----------



## tonyandkory (Aug 7, 2012)

If you want banana flavor you are going to have to add a whole lot more banana with the peels still on them cut up.... I would have to say good luck I have tried this once and talked to a few people that have and none of us liked the way the mango fermented.... 

maybe there is a tick : ) 

definitely check your acid levels when its done fermenting.


----------



## soflavino (Aug 8, 2012)

I ended up setting up 5 gallons and just racked three days ago and looking and tastes puuurdy good ive got all my info on it on my post in country wine. ( my wine stopped fermenting) its commi g along nice and im using honey


----------



## naasertas (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW! The information make me understand. You helped me so much. Thanks for sharing this. It made me understand something, and it is that I never knew before.


----------



## soflavino (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah pectic enzyme comes from papaya it certanly helps with clearing


----------



## hobbyiswine (Sep 8, 2012)

I tried to make a pineapple/mango/banana wine a couple months ago. I have a short thread on the forum somewhere. It is a short thread because the wine literally "stunk" and went down the toilet before bottling. Maybe yours will be better!


----------



## soflavino (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh really, that sucks! Well so far im bottling today and wow its super clear and taste like mango, smells like papaya and since i added honey, the aftertaste is honey and it has a straw color almost like a pee color lol


----------



## saramc (Sep 15, 2012)

In regard to peeling the papaya...I don't know if this will work, as it works for mango...but freeze them until solid and as they start to thaw split the skin and give them a squeeze and the skin comes right off.


----------



## soflavino (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you for the advice!!


----------

